# Prosthetic pin in 3000-year-old mummy discovered



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh really?

Love tthe pin-pointing of dates...

Researchers during a routine DNA test on a male Egyptian have made an astonishing discovery after finding a 23cm iron orthopaedic screw inside his knee.

23cm, thats a big screw in a big knee...

'The mummy is thought to have died between the *16th and 11 century *BC and the pin is held in place by organic resin, similar to modern bone cement.

Medical experts were so amazed by this discovery they drilled through the bone to allow access for an arthroscopic camera to take a closer look. 

This confirmed what they believed was impossible – that this operation was performed over 3,000 years ago'

What do we think is going on here folks? Surely not a soft release of the existance of previous highly sophisticated societies?

'Not only were the researchers astonished that the pin is ancient, but the highly advanced design had the visiting surgeons in awe.

"The pin is made with some of the same designs we use today to get good stabilisation of the bone," said Dr. Richard Jackson, an orthopeadic surgeon from Brigham Young University.

Apparently, the ancient Egyptian doctors knew how to use the flanges on a screw to stabilise the rotation of the leg'

Note key words...

"I have to give the *ancients* a lot of credit for what they have done," added Dr. Wilfred Griggs, who led the team of scientists conducting DNA research on the mummy when they made this incredible find.

But the question remains, how did the *ancient* Egyptians develop such advanced technology?

Lets keep people thinking in terms of thousands, not hundreds of years...

My guess, the body is probably only a few hundred years old and is from one of the highly sophosticated societies, pre last reset.

Source

Thoughts?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-08-26 14:21:45Reaction Score: 5




Timeshifter said:


> the pin is held in place by organic resin, similar to modern bone cement.


A society smart enough to tinker with bio compatible resins which are not rejected by the surrounding tissue - but ignorant enough to not know the likes of black powder or explosives. Or iron and steel.
And, I guess, the age was determined by C14 method ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-08-26 14:42:01Reaction Score: 1


Iron indeed. As if. Bet he was really, really constipated.
Apparently the Egyptians used a measure of length called a cubit.
Converting via a website 23 cm to cubits gives a figure of 0.439350525310411 cubits.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-08-26 19:40:01Reaction Score: 2


If they move their date to the 19th century, all the mystery would disappear.


----------

